# Securing Flex Track



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought some flex track and just noticed that it doesnt have holes in it to nail it down. I have a small drill press but dang those are some small holes to drill. So how do you secure it?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Number 18 and 19 brads. The 19's were better.


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

So no pre drilling?


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

If you don't pre-drill, you will break the ties. 

You can cut the head off one of the nails and use it as a drill bit. This works good in wood or plastic. Use a very low speed for drilling.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Depends. I had holes in the ties. A good thickness of cork and pressboard. I did not drill. It would help if you have a hard surface. I wasn't particular and I did break some ties. Goodpoint. I only laid out a circle.


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Very NICE alcoman! Works perfect but you need to watch out because the plastic builds up on the nail after a few holes and it needs to be changed or maybe filed down. It's still a lot cheaper than buying bits. I also noticed that on the back of the ties there indentions where it looks like holes were meant to be drilled so this is the easiest place to drill.

Maybe this should be a STICKY!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i would just glue it to the roadbed and use tacks to hold it until the glue dries. i use adhesive caulk (i have left over from bathroom project) for holding my flextrack.

i woudn't drill anything.


----------

